# Feel good songs



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Post any feel good songs. Myself I like a bit of soul, dance or motown to lift my mood or a bit of indy.


----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

It's like a theme song for SA people :b






Lenka's songs always cheer me up :boogie


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

not really a "feel good" song, but it always makes me forget my worries (it's one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard)


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

Beautiful by Eminem?


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

peaceful easy feeling by the eagles.....yeah!


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Jess2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Popular by the Veronica's


----------



## mondayeyes (Sep 26, 2011)

Living Louder by The Cab.

"No one lives forever, we will be remembered for what we do right now. Baby I'm living louder, dreaming longer tonight. Fighting harder, loving stronger tonight."


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

Seasons - The Veer Union, something about the vocals and melodies, just the way the song was produced, its very uplifting!


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Not really a "feel good" tune, but i'm enjoying this right now.


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

kooshi said:


> Beautiful by Eminem?


Yeah same ! But that's also probably because I'm a huge stan aaha.


----------



## obsidianavenger (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Edrapa1977 (Oct 4, 2011)

Going on by Gnarles Barkley


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

I love this song.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Modestep - Feel Good

lol


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Haunty said:


>


love this song! hadn't heard it for forever...


----------



## iChoseThisName (Oct 4, 2011)

matte said:


> It's like a theme song for SA people :b
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 for The Middle. First song that came to mind upon seeing this thread.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Modestep - Feel Good
> 
> lol


A desperately poor excuse for a guilty pleasure. I know I should hate that song for the watered down dubstep/scene kid feel but I can't deny its a tune






^ When I was going on a bi polar downer a mate of mine just replied 'cheer up bro and listen to this'. It helped.


----------



## Pastell2311 (Oct 12, 2011)

This always lifts me up when I'm down


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

I like this song and I love Sade. This song gives me a great island and exotic feel. It makes me feel happy and calm.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sorry to do this to everyone but this is my feel good song. Again, my apologies.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

This song always cheers me up :3


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

How could we have POSSIBLY forgotten this?!


----------



## NeckFace (Jun 25, 2011)

Will Smith always puts me in a good mood  




Also Tomorrowland 2011 Trailer got some nice music...


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

"My Girl" by The Temptations :yes


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

definitely some of this:











sorry I don't know how to embed


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

To embed: copy the YouTube link, hit the insert YouTube link button (it's in the button bank right above the text box, with the YT symbol on it). It'll give you beginning and end tags: paste your link between them, and delete everything in the link up to and including the = (so you'll have a [YouTube tag]bunchaletters[/YTtag])


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

awesome thanks Addler 
check this


----------



## CynicalOptimist (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## StarGazerGirl (Oct 2, 2011)

I Love Music


----------



## whatacreeper (Oct 17, 2011)

Great thread!

"Just A Phase," "Are You In?," "Aqueous Transmission" by Incubus

"Float On" by Modest Mouse [who I actually used to not enjoy!]

"Dare" by Gorillaz

"Make It Wit Chu," "Into the Hollow" by Queens of the Stone Age

"Song 2" by Blur

"My Name Is Jonas," "Say It Ain't So" by Weezer

"Whip It" by Devo

"Robot Rock" by Daft Punk

Pretty much all of Blink 182's album Enema of the State.


----------



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

Pearl Jam - Just Breathe


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## YesandNo (Aug 29, 2011)

"I DONT FEEL LIKE DANCIN" Scissor Sisters

and 

"BORN THIS WAY" Lady Gaga


----------



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

Safety Dance!

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=safety+dance&aq=f

Pop Goes The World


----------



## TimH916 (Nov 2, 2008)

-


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Saint Myr (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Crystallize (Dec 20, 2010)

Chasing Dreams by Mutated Forms. Its drum and bass and it always calms me down. I especially like to listen to it when I'm driving at night or early morning and there's no traffic.


----------



## lilmamasly (Oct 19, 2011)

This one make me feel soooo goooddd and in a free state of mind. It touches my soul. if you like a little instrumental classical then this ones for you.


----------

